# Pistolenlauf erstellen.



## Buschdieb (4. August 2006)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich einen Pistolenlauf in Photoshop erstelle?
Er soll so aussehen, wie der legendäre Lauf aus dem Intro von James Bond.

Beispiel


Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## holzoepfael (5. August 2006)

Hmm...spannende Sache, habe schon was im Kopf, werde mich gleich einmal hinsetzten...das interessiert mich jetzt...
Also ganz sicher geht das mit Vektoren....
/e: also bisher fehlt mir noch die Perspektive, also dass die Linien gegen Innen dünner werden.... 
muss kurz weg, versuch es danach...


----------



## X-trOn (7. August 2006)

Hi!

Also ich würds entweder mit dem Liquify Werkzeug (Verflüssigen) machen:

eine Ebene mit Strichen die Strahlenförmig von dem weißen Kreis wegführen und den Filter>Verflüssigen>mit Strudelwerkzeug

Oder du machst es in Adobe Illustrator dort geht das ganze einfacher mit dem Verbigen/Strudel Werkzeug


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Buschdieb (13. August 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.. ich werde es mal ausprobieren...

*Edit: Also mit dem verflüssigen klappt das schon ganz gut... allerdings nicht symethrisch und vorallem nicht perspektivisch


----------

